
Ask HN: What is the best smartphone for privacy conscious consumers in 2018? - enitihas
It seems for a normal consumer in the present day it is extremely difficult to evaluate phones on the privacy criteria. A lot of people suggest to simply buy from Apple. Having seen the recent posts on HN about OnePlus sending a lot of data home, there are a lot of reason to be skeptical. Which phones would you recommend to a privacy conscious audience and why?
======
Rjevski
Do you want privacy conscious or “off the grid”?

For the former, Apple is the way to go; so far they haven’t done anything
privacy-hostile and I personally trust them.

However, they do still have a lot of “cloud” services (including some that
send data back unexpectedly, like all your email senders & call history even
though there is no explicit toggle for it in the settings) so if you’re more
for the latter then maybe an Android phone with good support from alternative
operating systems (LineageOS with OpenGApps?) is a better option.

------
quantummkv
Apple if you want a out of the box, hassle free experience. Or if you are
willing to be adventurous, grab a pixel and put lineageOS on it.

